# Questions To Ask When Buying Pocket Watches



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thought I would pop this in, makes good sense some basic questions. The rest you should be able to tell from a picture.

Any wear through or brassing of the plating, corrosion etc, case, crown and bow?

Do covers open to 90 degrees or further?

Are the hinges loose or tight?

For screw covers, does it thread easily?

Do the covers snap shut tightly?

Does the cover spring open all the way?

Is the bow tight?

Any marks not showing that I should know about?

Any scratches of the glass?

Any hairlines, chips, cracks or damage to the dial?

How long does it run on a full wind?

Does it wind, time set and advance easily?

Does it run in all positions, such as have you carried it for a day without it stopping?

Does it keep correct time?

For fusee, does it run to the end of the chain?

Does the balance wheel have good movement?

For stem set, does the crown pull out easily?

Glass or plastic crystal?

Does the piece make any different sound in various positions?

And that about sums it up. I never get around to asking them all but usually 2/3's anyway.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

yes when it comes to buying old pocket watches I do ask the relevant questions. When I purchase from antique shops I ask if its ok to open the case and inspect the movement etc I also carry with me a loupe and set of keys to wind the watch up just to make sure it does work. I was interested in a gold pocket watch I saw recently at a dealer. I asked him if he had the key to which he replied " I don't have the key but the balance Moves". So out come my keys and I discovered the main spring had been overwound. The cost of the watch was Â£80.00 he offered it to me for Â£75 - you can guess what my answer was.

Recently I bought a Verge watch, a very nice item, made in 1801. After a couple of winds the chain detached from the barrel. While browsing the net one day I found a watchmaker close to where I live and telephoned him to see if he would repair the verge for me. Low and behold he said yes. A coulpe of days later I was in his workshop and after he was aware that I collected pocket watches as a hobby he became very interested indeed. He did repair and service the verge, showed me how to wind it up correctly and the watch runs to the end of the chain - about 20 hours. He is now doing a couple more for me. Watchmakers seem to be very few and far between these days but its a nice feeling when you find one that appreciates these old watches.

*As with any item you buy that has been used "Buyer Beware"*


----------

